# cow lard?



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

I have stumbled upon a source for FREE lard - but it's from cows. Will it work the same as my Manteca (I understand that I am going to have to cook it to render it)? Surely somebody has some experience trying this?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use tallow more often than lard and I I like it better. Tallow is from cows, lard from pig. Very close in qualities as far as soap goes. At least in my experience.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I use half lard, and half tallow along with coconut oil and a few other things. IMO the lard makes just a tad softer bar than the tallow. I like them together. 

If your beef suet, or beef fat has not been rendered, then you will have to cook it in water (I think) all the impurities will go to the bottom of the pan, and the fat or tallow will end up on top, and you can separate it this way so that you have the tallow to use in your soap. Be aware, that if it is a lot, that it is a sometimes stinky process. I get my lard and my tallow from the meat market that has it already rendered. I just buy it in a big bucket.

Sheryl


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I also really like tallow in soap. We butchered a couple steers this fall, and I rendered the tallow and used it. Makes very nice soap but yes, the tallow stinks when you render it. If you can hook up a crock pot in your garage or outside...that would be ideal. I dry render it...which means all I do is cut it up a bit, fill the crockpot, put the lid on and put it on low for 10-12 hours, then scoop out the liquid and filter it with a coffee filter.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I like to use tallow when I have it. I have noticed it makes a harder bar. It also makes my soap more shiny. I dry render like Beth as well. Much easier than dealing with water. IMO. I have a 22 qt. electric roasting pan that I use.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Jonna said:


> I have stumbled upon a source for FREE lard - but it's from cows. Will it work the same as my Manteca (I understand that I am going to have to cook it to render it)? Surely somebody has some experience trying this?


believe it will work


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

If you get a free source.. how awesome. I can do free. dance:

Go for it... it's a great feeling to know you did it all yourself.

I've been trying to find mouton tallow.. but that stuff is scarce as hens teeth in these parts.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, just raise some sheep and butcher 'em, Rett!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh that would be to easy Michelle... :rofl


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tallow makes wonderful soap! I just love it. I have made soaps with just tallow for the hard oil and a combo of tallow and lard. Both were very nice.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

mill-valley said:


> I also really like tallow in soap. We butchered a couple steers this fall, and I rendered the tallow and used it. Makes very nice soap but yes, the tallow stinks when you render it. If you can hook up a crock pot in your garage or outside...that would be ideal. I dry render it...which means all I do is cut it up a bit, fill the crockpot, put the lid on and put it on low for 10-12 hours, then scoop out the liquid and filter it with a coffee filter.


 So you don't add water? Just cut up the chunks, put them in and then have it on low for 10-12 hours? That simple?
I have some beef fat I need to render for a special soap order. I don't have a functioning stove, but we do have a functioning crockpot.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Dost Thou Have Milk said:


> mill-valley said:
> 
> 
> > I also really like tallow in soap. We butchered a couple steers this fall, and I rendered the tallow and used it. Makes very nice soap but yes, the tallow stinks when you render it. If you can hook up a crock pot in your garage or outside...that would be ideal. I dry render it...which means all I do is cut it up a bit, fill the crockpot, put the lid on and put it on low for 10-12 hours, then scoop out the liquid and filter it with a coffee filter.
> ...


I'm not mill-valley, but yep, that's all you do to dry render. It's really simple. Whenever I have an animal butchered I just ask the butcher to course grind all the fat. Then I don't even have to cut it up.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

:yeahthat

Ours came in huge chunks, so I did have to chop it up a bit. Works great! I've never tried the water method...sounded way too complicated.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The water method wasn't too bad...just put the chopped fat into a BIG pot with water to cover and some salt (coupla tsp, IIRC) and cook until it melts. It took a while to all melt, though, and it definitely did not smell nice. Pour through a colander/sieve into a big bowl. Then I just put the whole thing into the fridge (or out in the garage if it's winter...with a lid, of course) and then lift the solidified fat off of the top. Scrape any loose stuff off of the bottom of the fat, rinse, dry, and you're ready to go.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh, Roseanna. You poor dear....I didn't have a functioning stove for about 2 years. Well....it had a broiler, but didn't bake. And had one burner that worked. I so feel for you dear. That is a royal pain in the butt! Thankfully, my sis when moving some more of her stuff up here this summer, brought me a used stove she wasn't going to use. Yipee!!! I hope you get a stove!

Sheryl


----------

